# Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ LA Lakers



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* March 31st, 2005 - 9:30 PM (Central Time)*


*Minnesota Timberwolves (37-34)* @ *LA Lakers (33-37) *



*Previous Matchups:* 

Lakers 105, Minnesota 96 
Lakers 93, Minnesota 90  







*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*



































































While this game has lost a lot of luster from a couple of weeks ago, it's still a very crucial game to Minny. Odom is listed as questionable, having missed 5 games in a row already. Without him, the Lakers really don't have anybody that can even come close to matching up with KG. Jumaine Jones, Brian Grant, and Slava Medvendenko are basically the only PF's on the team (Even though Jumaine Jones isn't really a PF), and none of those guys are even close to being able to defend KG. The Lakers are reeling now, and Minny has a lot more to play for. I think Minny will pull this one off, and if not, it's a huge blow to their playoff chances.



Prediction: Minnesota 99, Lakers 93


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I'd like to see KG have a ginormous game, leading the T-wolves to a win over the slumping Lakers. THe T-Wolves have a slim chance to make the playoffs, contingent on them winning as many games as possible and either Denver or Memphis falling apart. Just gotta keep winning.

The Lakers are out of it and are only playing for the better record in LA. I'd like to see the Clippers dethrone the Lakers as the better team in LA. DOn't let the Lakers be a spoiler tonight.

G-Force


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Game Prediciton

Timberwolves 106
Lakers 98

KG 33pts 19reb 8asts 4blks
Wally 18ts 3reb 3asts

Hopefully Minni win this and closes in that 8th and final playoff spot.
Kg needs to have a huge night.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

yes, we must be victorious tonight, because we have next 2 on road vs Sac and Phx.
prediction
min 89
lal 80


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

im going against everyone here.... Wolves are going to break down uner pressure

wolves 88
lakers 94

kobe gets 44 points.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

No Odom no chance looks like betting my points on the twolves tonight was a good idea.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Boy have the Lakers fallen. It looks like they don't even care anymore. Minny is up big with a few minutes remaining. 



SA plays Denver in Dever tomorrow, so hopefully my boys will help you out a little bit.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> SA plays Denver in Dever tomorrow, so hopefully my boys will help you out a little bit.


Please do, we need all the help we can get.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

This is double win for me - the Wolves win and the Lakers lose. :clap: 

Kg had a pretty average KG night statistically, but I imagine that he did many things that did not show up in the boxscore. Seven Wolves scored in double figures and a 25/8 assists/turnover ratio is very nice indeed.

Perhaps LA needed to shoot a few more threes? Frankly, its kinda nice to see the Lakers humbled this year.

Nice win, T-Wolves. Just keep winning and who knows, you just may make the playoffs after all.

G-Force


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

As I posted in the "Minnesota Playoff Watch" thread, Memphis has a tough schedule left (I think everyone knew that already), but even Denver has it tough with 5 back-to-backs remaining on the schedule. All three of the teams battling for the 7 and 8 seeds have an equal number of home games and road games remaining. I guess that's a good scheduling job by the NBA.




As for the Lakers, it's weird. I've always hated them, but now I know it was a product of them being just so damn good. Now, I really don't feel any extra joy knowing they are done, because there's no Shaq, Phil, Payton, Malone, or even that ******* Derek Fisher.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Shooting the better percentage than the Lakers got them to get a "V". Cassell was on fire as of late. Hassell was more involved in the game offensively. It seems like he is getting more and more of an offensive player as season went on, as long as he kept his defense, what can I say? Pure. That's awesome to see. Spree did good, but did not have huge game but may of helped the game tempo or something. 

Oh hey did any of you got to see KG's unbelievable shot in the 3rd quarter? That's versatile, baby!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

SilentOneX said:


> Oh hey did any of you got to see KG's unbelievable shot in the 3rd quarter? That's versatile, baby!





You mean his near 360 where he kind of spun the ball in the rim? That was a pretty damn nice shot. That's something you'd expect to see from a guard, not a seven-footer.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

KG impressed me last night. Lakers looked horrible but a nice win for Minnesota.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You mean his near 360 where he kind of spun the ball in the rim? That was a pretty damn nice shot. That's something you'd expect to see from a guard, not a seven-footer.


Yes, although it looked kinda sloppy, don't you think?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

SilentOneX said:


> Yes, although it looked kinda sloppy, don't you think?




Well, it would look sloppy for someone like Kobe, but not a big man like Garnett. I liked how he kind of spun the ball when he threw it up.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> As for the Lakers, it's weird. I've always hated them, but now I know it was a product of them being just so damn good. Now, I really don't feel any extra joy knowing they are done, because there's no Shaq, Phil, Payton, Malone, or even that ******* Derek Fisher.



Koko,

That *0.4* shot still bothers you. You just made me not to regret this season. :laugh:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Ha! He is is going to be scared mentally for the rest of his life by that shot. Although many people are laker haters, like myself. I think they are the most hated team...


----------

